# What happened (in history) on your birthday



## ypauly (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.datesinhistory.com/


Anybody got interesting stuff.

Mine is christmas eve so fairly boring. though this jumped out at me.

December 24, 1914 World War I: The "Christmas truce" begins. 

and this

December 24, 1818 "Silent Night" composed by Franz Joseph Gruber; first sung next day


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 14, 2011)

December 26, 1606 First Performance of William Shakespeare's King Lear

I actually performed in this play at School...............


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2011)

Apparently, Nick Berry went to Number 1 with 'Every Loser wins' on my birthday in 1986 (I was 28! ). No, I didn't buy it or receive it as a present!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 14, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Apparently, Nich Berry went to Number 1 with 'Every Loser wins' on my birthday in 1986 (I was 28! ). No, I didn't buy it or receive it as a present!




I can picture you now, with your colorful sweater and big bouncy hair, holding on dearly to the cassette box..........


----------



## ypauly (Oct 14, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Apparently, Nich Berry went to Number 1 with 'Every Loser wins' on my birthday in 1986 (I was 28! ). No, I didn't buy it or receive it as a present!



Yeah yeah yeah they all say that lol


----------



## Monica (Oct 14, 2011)

December 01, 1835 Hans Christian Andersen publishes first book of fairy tales

December 01, 1860 Charles Dickens publishes the first installment of Great Expectations in his magazine All the Year Round

December 01, 1968 Pirate Radio Modern (259) (England) begins transmitting
(my actual Birth date)

December 01, 1982 Michael Jackson releases his second solo album Thriller which became the biggest selling album of all time.


----------



## Raymond (Oct 14, 2011)

Apparently I have the same birthday as Alfred Hitchcock (13/08/1899) and Fidel Castro (13/08/1926)!


----------



## Nicky1970 (Oct 14, 2011)

Born 16 June

1779 Spain declared war on Great Britain and the Siege of Gibraltar began.
1836 London Working Men's Association formed, giving rise to the Chartist movement.
1903 Ford Motor Company incorporated.
1972 Red Army Faction member Ulrike Meinhof captured by police at Langenhagen.

I share my birthday with Geronimo, Stan Laurel, Enoch Powell, James Bolam and Joe McElderry

And Number#1 in the charts the day I was born ... Mungo Jerry "In The Summertime"


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2011)

December 17, 1875 Violent bread riots in Montreal

I share my birthday with Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 14, 2011)

April 21, 1509 Henry VIII ascends the throne of England (unofficially) at the death of his father, Henry VII 

April 21, 1910 Mark Twain [Samuel Langhorne Clemens], author, dies in Redding Conn 

April 21, 1918 "Red" Baron Manfred von Richtofen, killed in WW I 

And one they haven't got. The birthday of Her Maj. the Queen Liz 2nd.

btw. My daughter was born on christmas eve too.

Rob


----------



## ypauly (Oct 14, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> btw. My daughter was born on christmas eve too.
> 
> Rob



She wouldn't be a conservative by any chance lol 


Only joking, but I bet she is clever!! it's in the stars you know.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2011)

Nicky1970 said:


> ..And Number#1 in the charts the day I was born ... Mungo Jerry "In The Summertime"



Ha! That's a single I did buy!


----------



## FM001 (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't know what happened as I can't remember that far back


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 14, 2011)

December 19, 1686 Robinson Crusoe leaves his island after 28 years (as per Defoe)
December 19, 1842 US recognizes independence of Hawaii
December 19, 1889 Bishop Museum founded in Hawaii

I thought that was very suitable!!


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 14, 2011)

ypauly said:


> She wouldn't be a conservative by any chance lol
> 
> 
> Only joking, but I bet she is clever!! it's in the stars you know.


 
Socialist through and through. So yes, very clever !

Rob


----------



## cazscot (Oct 14, 2011)

I have the same birthday as Philip K Dick, Gates McFadyen, Jon Bon Jovi and Daniel Craig amongst others and Dusty Springfield died on my birthday in 1999...


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2011)

George C Scott, Jean Claude Van Damme, Martina Navratilova and Lee Harvey Oswald share my birthday!


----------



## KateR (Oct 14, 2011)

They never mentioned the event I am most proud of sharing my birth date with (21st October) - the Battle of Trafalgar when we finally defeated the French at sea. We had to wait until 1815 to defeat them on land.


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 14, 2011)

My Birthday is 11th November 

My wedding anniversary is 11th September

(assume everyone aware significance of these dates...)


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Oct 14, 2011)

June 27, 2007 Tony Blair formally tenders his resignation as Prime Minister of the United Kingdom to Queen Elizabeth II. Gordon Brown is his successor.

June 27, 1955 First automobile seat belt legislation enacted (Illinois) 

June 27, 1955 First automobile seat belt legislation enacted (Illinois)


----------



## ypauly (Oct 14, 2011)

MeanMom said:


> My Birthday is 11th November



Well that day will never be forgotten, it's rememberance day.


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 14, 2011)

October 02, 1187 Siege of Jerusalem: Saladin captures Jerusalem after 88 years of Crusader rule
October 02, 1608 The first telescope is demonstrated by Hans Lippershey of Middelburg
October 02, 1833 NY Anti-Slavery Society organized 
October 02, 1869 Mahatma Gandhi was born Oct 2, 1869 in Porbander in western India
October 02, 1901 First submarine commissioned by the British Navy is launched from Barrow, north-west England. 
October 02, 1925 John Logie Baird performers first test of the working television system
October 02, 1950 Peanuts by Charles M. Schulz first published 
October 02, 1985 George Savalas actor (Kojak), dies at 58
October 02, 1985 Rock Hudson actor (MacMillian & Wife), dies at 59 of aids 

I also share my birthday with.....Bud Abbott, Charles Adler, Charlie Drake, Graham Greene, Donna Karan, Groucho Marx,Don Mclean, Sir William Ramsay, King Richard 111, Robert Runcie and Sting. XXXXX


----------



## Catwoman76 (Oct 15, 2011)

February 25 .........................

Britains 2nd Polaris missle submarine, HMS Renown was launched.

Ian Botham scores 1st test cricket century, in Christchurdc NZ

Bertrand Russell launches the Campaign for nuclear Disarmament

Researches in Fairbanks Alaska, discover remains of a 3yr old child from the Ice Age and named it, Xaasaa Cheege Ts'eniin' Upper Sun River mouth child'

Mike Tyson TKO's Frank Bruno in a heavyweight boxing title ( I remember watching it, and it was snowing outside)1989

Stevie nickes breaks down on a BBC taped interview saying she can never have children and no man can stand being with her for long 1990

Switzerland opens it's 1st legal brothel in Zurich  1998

Sheena


----------



## gail1 (Oct 15, 2011)

February 19, 1914 When 5-year-old May Pierstorff asked to visit her grandmother, her parents had no money to buy a rail ticket. So they mailed her. On Feb. 19, 1914, May's parents presented her at the post office in Grangeville, Idaho, and proposed mailing her parcel post to Lewiston, some 75 miles away. The postmaster found that the "package" was just under the 50-pound weight limit, so he winked at their plan, classed May as a baby chick, and attached 53 cents in stamps to her coat. May passed the entire trip in the train's mail compartment-and was duly delivered to her grandparents in Lewiston by mail clerk Leonard Mochel.


----------



## Monica (Oct 15, 2011)

gail1 said:


> February 19, 1914 When 5-year-old May Pierstorff asked to visit her grandmother, her parents had no money to buy a rail ticket. So they mailed her. On Feb. 19, 1914, May's parents presented her at the post office in Grangeville, Idaho, and proposed mailing her parcel post to Lewiston, some 75 miles away. The postmaster found that the "package" was just under the 50-pound weight limit, so he winked at their plan, classed May as a baby chick, and attached 53 cents in stamps to her coat. May passed the entire trip in the train's mail compartment-and was duly delivered to her grandparents in Lewiston by mail clerk Leonard Mochel.



wow, maybe I should try that, lol Mind you, my 2 are probably too heavy now.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 17, 2011)

My McAfee Safe Site add-on said that it blocked content from the Dates In History site as being potentially dangerous.  so be careful when visiting it...

Incidentally, IIRC ypauly was at the Brum meet -- as was my friend William, who also has a Christmas Eve birthday.  Goes to demonstrate a well-known paradox -- that the chance of there being at least two people at a gathering who have the same birthday is greater than one might think. (Of course it's only a certainty with 367 or more people, but to be greater than 50% requires only about 25 people.  How many were at the meet?)

My birthday is March 14 -- I share it with Einstein, who died the year I was born.  Amongst notable events, _The Mikado_ pr?miered on March 14, 1885.

Incidentally, notable Christmas Eve birthdays include Carol Vorderman (hence her name) and Kenny Everett (and, in fiction, Alf Garnett's grandchild).  Notable Christmas Day birthdays include No?l Edmonds (hence _his_ name) and one I don't think I need mention.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 17, 2011)

Harold Macmillan was elected Prime Minister here and Andre Gromyko took power in the USSR. Dr Seuss published "The Cat in the Hat". The FBI arrested Jimmy Hoffa (saw him the other day, looked a bit doddery). The Treaty of Rome was signed creating the EEC (now EU) and John Lennon met Paul McCartney.

Oh, dear, Osama Bin Liner was born in the March. Daniel Day-Lewis in April. Sid Vicious in May. Melanie Griffith in August.

As for the great day itself. Nothing much happened that year, though I do share the day with a number of famous folk including the Jean-Philippe Rameau, Ronnie Barker and Christopher Reeve among others.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> My McAfee Safe Site add-on said that it blocked content from the Dates In History site as being potentially dangerous.  so be careful when visiting it...
> 
> Incidentally, IIRC ypauly was at the Brum meet -- as was my friend William, who also has a Christmas Eve birthday.  Goes to demonstrate a well-known paradox -- that the chance of there being at least two people at a gathering who have the same birthday is greater than one might think. (Of course it's only a certainty with 367 or more people, but to be greater than 50% requires only about 25 people.  How many were at the meet?)
> ...



I've met quite a few people who share the same birthday as me. However, the most surprising was when I started at Uni and met a girl on my Russian course (only 7 people). She was born on exactly the same date as me, shared my surname and was subscribed to two of the same subjects as me - French and Russian!


----------



## Monica (Oct 17, 2011)

in my class at primary school (all 6 years of them) there were 3 of us with the same Birthday. 2 boys and me. Both boys are called Martin All of our names begin with an M


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 17, 2011)

Back in the days when I was temping in London I had one contract in a Merchant Bank's IT division. There were 8 Director's secretaries in a row and we all had our birthday's with a two week period with two of the others on the same day as me. Nearly 20 years later we still meet once a year for a meal and a gossip at some point during that fortnight. 

My great-uncle was born on the same day and I have a number of cousins born around that time too. I used to say it was due to all those long, cold, dark Highland winters, but the other secretaries are all English.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.datesinhistory.com/jun07.php

I got quite a long list, I hope the link works


----------

